

Show HN: iTrend, Extracting Competitive Intelligence from Twitter Data - photorized
http://www.itrend.tv/

======
photorized
Founder here. Our main goal was to make data collection easy, and the analysis
even easier - for SMB, and hopefully startups.

Some of the scenarios that are supported out of the box:

\- detect a PR crisis [http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2015/03/06/using-
itrend-co...](http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2015/03/06/using-itrend-
competitive-intelligence-module-to-detect-a-problem-with-a-cloud-provider/)

\- find who is driving their popularity
[https://twitter.com/iTrendHQ/status/575464267303948289](https://twitter.com/iTrendHQ/status/575464267303948289)

\- see which features their customers most often complain about

\- automatically detect people having issues with their product, that are
being ignored

\- detect unethical (or illegal) behavior by competitors

If you don't want to go through the registration process (there's a 14-day
free trial), we've got lots of product screenshots and scenarios posted on
Twitter: [http://twitter.com/iTrendHQ](http://twitter.com/iTrendHQ)

Would love your feedback on the website, features, pricing.

